# Aganisia cyanea



## PHRAG (Apr 9, 2007)

This was the bloom from four months or so ago.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2007)

That is amazing. How are you growing it?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 9, 2007)

Under flourescent lights. On the warm side of intermediate. In S/H but keeping it wet. I grow all my plants this way.


----------



## toddybear (Apr 9, 2007)

What a lot of bloom for such a small plant! Wonderful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Under flourescent lights. On the warm side of intermediate. In S/H but keeping it wet. I grow all my plants this way.


Thanks, John. I thought these were hard to grow, but you are making it sound pretty easy.


----------



## Marco (Apr 9, 2007)

looks great John!


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 9, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks, John. I thought these were hard to grow, but you are making it sound pretty easy.




It's the easy ones I kill!


----------



## Heather (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice job! It's very cute. Does it have any fragrance?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 9, 2007)

No fragrance.

But you know what, I don't think this is Acacallis cyanea! I was just looking up orchids at the Internet Orchid Encyclopedia, and take a look at this...

http://www.orchidspecies.com/acacaliscyanea.htm

http://www.orchidspecies.com/acarosariana.htm

I think this may actually be Acacallis rosariana. What do you all think?


----------



## suss16 (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is a pic of mine (until it died) from a few years back. I bought a flask of them and this was the first one to bloom. The color is off due to the HID lighting and my poor picture taking ability. It really had a blue hue.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 9, 2007)

It is amazing how blue these really are. I have seen quite a few so called "blue" orchids, and this one really is as close to blue as it gets.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 9, 2007)

That one is very nice, John!

I got an AM on one about 10 years ago. The plant died 3 years later.
Rory Jones got an FCC on one about 15 years ago and his died 3 years later. I was told that they don't like to multiply. 

Hope you have good success with yours!


----------



## gonewild (Apr 9, 2007)

Greenpaph said:


> That one is very nice, John!
> 
> I got an AM on one about 10 years ago. The plant died 3 years later.
> Rory Jones got an FCC on one about 15 years ago and his died 3 years later. I was told that they don't like to multiply.
> ...



Sounds like they don't like to be awarded?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 9, 2007)

What do you mean by multiply? Grow new bulbs?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> I think this may actually be Acacallis rosariana. What do you all think?


The lip certainly looks more like rosariana. But what is interesting also, is that yours has a pattern on the petals, and I don't see any of that on either of the flowers in orchidspecies.com. What about Jay's description: "...differs from A cyanea by having the multiple calli on the lip." Does yours?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 10, 2007)

I have to admit, I don't know what calli are.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 10, 2007)

I did find this link to a Brazillian orchid collectors website where you can see a plant that looks very much like mine. He calls his Acacallis cyanea, but it is interesting to note that Acacallis rosariana comes from Brazil according to the IOSPE site. Kew doesn't recognize rosariana as a species.

http://www.forp.usp.br/restauradora/orq/imag/aca_cya_azul_mont.jpg

http://www.forp.usp.br/restauradora/orq/orquid.html

Would someone like to invite him to the forum?  

NOTE: I am also changing the name of this thread to Aganisia cyanea to reflect the change in name according to Kew Gardens.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 10, 2007)

I made a mistake. Kew does recognize Acacallis rosariana as a species, but it is unclassified right now. Maybe they will clarify it someday. They do confirm that it is from Brazil.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 10, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> What do you mean by multiply? Grow new bulbs?



What I mean is that it didn't really become a specimen plant (bulbs). It would send out a new growth each year. However, the oldest bulbs would die off. Eventually the whole plant died off. Not sure why.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 10, 2007)

That is odd. Though, with six blooms, I think three growths is fine with me.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 11, 2007)

never seen one of these, it looks impressive


----------

